# "Star Forming", for medium sized orchestra.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This one is the _first movement_ of a composition for medium sized orchestra (I'm lazy to write the instrumentation right now). The full piece is called "Planetary System" and each movement will be inspired by some physical process that takes place on a planetary system. The fist movement is "Star Forming":


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fstar-forming

Inspired on Ligeti's "Double Concerto" and "Chamber Concerto" (IV movement, thanks COAG :tiphat. And maybe on "Lontano" too, lol. Nancarrow also, and electronic pieces by Ligeti and Babbitt.

edit:

Instrumentation:

-Piccolo
-Flute
-Oboe
-Clarinet
-Bass clarinet
-Suspended cymbal
-Triangle
-Crotales 
-Cimbalom
-Marimba
-Vibraphone
-Piano
-String Orchestra, with a soloist violin


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have finished the second movement, _"The Journey of the Comet"_:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fii-the-journey-of-the-comet


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

I think it has a nice charm to it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I think it has a nice charm to it.


Thanks for listen.


----------

